# Explain Your Username (if you want to)



## mr drinky

Do you ever wonder why ThEoRy capitalizes every other letter? Or why Stefan has an old Roman cookery book in his name, Apicius? 

As for me, my name comes from a liquor store in Zamalek in Cairo, Egypt. There was a bottle shop with the name Mister Drinkies, which had one of those all-too-common English usage errors you find in foreign countries. I thought the name was funny and wanted to start a bar named Mr. Drinkies. That never happened, so for now my username is Mr. Drinky.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks

high school AP English, many years ago. it just stuck.


----------



## ajhuff

My parents named me. Original, I know.

-AJ


----------



## Eamon Burke

Its a rough pun involving food and anonymity. I got tired of user names wearing out when my interests and bands, and associations changed, and my name was taken, even when gmail was invite-only. I use it for everything. If there is a johndoughy on the internet, odds are good its me.


----------



## kalaeb

When I was a kid, 14 or 15, I signed up for a credit card offer and thought it was a bad idea to use my real name. For some reason the name I came up with was kalaeb kane. I have since just used the same username for pretty much everything....I was approved for the credit card.


----------



## SpikeC

When I was born I was the largest baby in the hospital. When the nurses brought me in to my mother they said, "Here comes Spike, and boy is he hungry!" 
The name stuck, and I have been Spike ever since.


----------



## The Edge

My last name is Edgerton coming from old english meaning "edge of town". My family usually uses The Edge to name some of the things we make, and seemed like a good fit for a kitchen knife forum.


----------



## SeanRogerPierce

The in my opinion three best Bond actors, from least to most favourite.


----------



## echerub

Had to come up with a username for an online social forum years ago - this was way, way pre-Facebook and all that. Scratched my head, wondered what the hell was I gonna use. At about that time, I was occasionally playing a cheesy text-based RPG and had to choose a character type. I chose to be a cherub, not because they are typically depicted as cute, chubby kid angels but because they *are* angels but not the top ones. Seemed good to me, so I slapped an e in front because it's the electronic realm, and I've been using this as my username ever since and everywhere.

Nobody seems to pronounce it right in-person, so I never use it to introduce myself to folks  One guy in a totally different area of interest just ended up calling me "E Sharp". Nice guy, so I didn't mind at all


----------



## apicius9

Sorry, double post.


----------



## ecchef

When I was dating my wife, I used to tease her a lot, so she started calling me "ecchi guy". So I figured I stick an 'ef' on the back end to make it more cryptic. Most people see it as e.c. chef. A totally inside joke between me and my wife.


----------



## apicius9

Mine is pretty easy - I had latin in school for a long time (not that I remember much) and I love cook books. When I chose the name, my understanding was that Marcus Gavius Apicius was the author of the first still existing Roman cook book. Today it seems understood that this was more an old Roman recipe collection that now runs as Apicius, but MG Apicius still was a guy who knew about and appreciated the good things in life - sounded like me  The '9' was suggested by some program because apicius was taken already (which really surprised me). I have carried the name around for a long time now, but if I had to do it again I would choose mgapicius. Or maybe Trimalchio if he hadn't been such a jerk. - those of you who read their Sallust will know... 

Stefan


----------



## 99Limited

I'm not very creative. When I got my first and so far only SUV, I searched around for forums for my truck. So when I registered for one of the Toyota 4Runner forums I took pieces of the name from my 1999 4Runner Limited 4x4 for my user name.


----------



## Hattorichop

From time to time my girlfriend will karate chop me and when does she will say "hattorichop" at the same time. So when I asked for her advice on picking a user name for this forum she immediately said "hattorichop" so hattorichop it is!


----------



## JBroida

i named myself after some mythical knife-obsessed hermit


----------



## sachem allison

This is actually the first and only time that I have actually ever used my name as my username. Just about everything else I am known as Nativeedge. when I was about fifteen I started making knives out of old files, antler or bones and sold them at pow wows and reenactments to mountain men. I thought I needed to be a little more professional so I had a bunch of business cards printed up with the business name of Native Edge, as I was half native and I made knives and weapons. Been with me ever since and every business endeavor has had the same name since.


----------



## El Pescador

JBroida said:


> i named myself after some mythical knife-obsessed hermit



...who sells soap!


----------



## Twistington

For about 5 years ago I was rocking a solid 40-41°C(104-105.8°F) fever for some days, a friend that lived in my apartment at the time persuaded me in to the world of warcraft addiction and when I named my toon the fever made me recall some old swedish comedy act with a character named "Albert Twistington Fykes" in it... and it stuck.


----------



## JohnnyChance

JBroida said:


> i named myself after some mythical knife-obsessed hermit





El Pescador said:


> ...who sells soap!



He's like Tyler Durden.


JohnnyChance is just my full name shortened: Jonathon Chancellor the Third, Esquire.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Auburn Tigers fan living, where else, Pensacola. If I ever move, I'm in trouble.


----------



## lowercasebill

when i registered for my first forum, big green egg, i used 'bill' as my handle ,, cause i was born on the first of the month,, dad told me that is why they named me bill. the next morning there was a post directly above mine posted by BILL ,, it contained a link to real p0rn.. so to distinguish myself from the pornogropher i became 'lowercasebill'


----------



## Dusty

Dusty is my name. No, really it is.


----------



## stevenStefano

My name is Steven. My Xbox Live gamertag is stevenStefano because I wanted something relatively like my name but not the usual crap like "Myth1ca7Kill3RL0rd666" Funny when I play games how simple my name looks which is pretty much what I wanted


----------



## DWSmith

When I first entered the world of the internet, I had to come up with a user name that was different. At that time I was selling for a national power tool manufacturer and I wanted to use ToolTime but I was afraid it I did I might run into trouble down the line since Tim Allen was so popular with his TV show. So I came up with TME4TLS, time for tools, as my user name and I have kept it ever since. Even my license tag has TME4TLS on it as a personalization. 

However, when I started my business years ago, it seemed to be confusing to use TME4TLS for my user name so I use The BoardSMITH just about everywhere on the forums. I was on AOL and after I got off someone started using TME4TLS there and may still be to this day. I did try to go back to AOL once but had to lengthen the name to OriginalTME4TLS but dropped that when I finally left AOL for good.


----------



## bikehunter

I collect vintage road bicycles. Since they are increasingly hard to find...I have to hunt for them.


----------



## JohnnyChance

bikehunter said:


> I collect vintage road bicycles. Since they are increasingly hard to find...I have to hunt for them.


 
I hear that! I'm still on the lookout for Merckx or De Rosa from the late 1980s-ish. Or a Fuso...3Rensho...haha whatever.


----------



## Cadillac J

My name is Jarrod and I push Cadillacs like woah. <-- sorry about that. Last ride was a last-gen 07 CTS, and current ride is an '09 CTS.

I look to continue this tradition going forward with the upcoming ATS, but there is an issue: I'm 29 and been with my girlfriend for +5 years--so financially I have a ring, wedding, house, etc. in the near horizon to worry about....so this is probably my last one for a while.

Great thread idea Sir Drinks-a-lot


----------



## zitangy

Mine is after a type of Hard Wood.. Had to come up with a internet ID, and I happened to pick up this item ( Avatar) by chance and its one of my favorite possession . Tree has been Almost extinct about 100 years ago. Takes abt 300 years to get old/ mature..


----------



## TamanegiKin

JohnnyChance said:


> I hear that! I'm still on the lookout for Merckx or De Rosa from the late 1980s-ish. Or a Fuso...3Rensho...haha whatever.



Nice! When I was working at a bike shop my coworker had a fuso that he commuted half way across l.a. on daily. Unfortunately it was stolen in downtown one morning, surely by someone who had no clue what they just stole. 

My name is my attempt at Japanese slang. I was big in to the drift scene since 2000 when it hadn't really blown up yet. My best friend and I used to rent drift videos from little Tokyo in downtown (option and drift tengoku). Anyway, from the vids the dude who brought drifting to competitive racing in Japans name is Keich Tsuchiya otherwise known as Dori-Kin (drift king). I took kin and placed tamanegi (onion according to Google translator) in front of it. It is supposed to mean onion king. My coworkers started calling me this in Spanish after I had to haul ass through a sack of onions for pico during service. Anyway, its my attempt at combing two obsessions of mine, past and present LOL. Light hearted and not to be taken seriously :biggrin:


----------



## Citizen Snips

Mine is from my favorite episode of my favorite show...Futurama.

Less than Hero, season 4 episode 5.

the day that show aired i changed my handle on counterstrike to this and it has been my handle from forums to video games and everything in between ever since.


----------



## Hattorichop

TamanegiKin said:


> Nice! When I was working at a bike shop my coworker had a fuso that he commuted half way across l.a. on daily. Unfortunately it was stolen in downtown one morning, surely by someone who had no clue what they just stole.
> 
> My name is my attempt at Japanese slang. I was big in to the drift scene since 2000 when it hadn't really blown up yet. My best friend and I used to rent drift videos from little Tokyo in downtown (option and drift tengoku). Anyway, from the vids the dude who brought drifting to competitive racing in Japans name is Keich Tsuchiya otherwise known as Dori-Kin (drift king). I took kin and placed tamanegi (onion according to Google translator) in front of it. It is supposed to mean onion king. My coworkers started calling me this in Spanish after I had to haul ass through a sack of onions for pico during service. Anyway, its my attempt at combing two obsessions of mine, past and present LOL. Light hearted and not to be taken seriously :biggrin:



I would have never expected you to be into drifting after finding out your taste in music.
I can't imagine there are a lot of drifters driving around cranking Delta Spirit or Deer Tick.
Btw Deer Tick was just in Toronto and I missed out:bashhead:


----------



## Vertigo

Vertigo is a nod to my late 90s competitive FPS gaming, when an observer noted that trying to track all of us spastic and twitchy bunny-hopping rocket jumpers made him feel nauseous.


----------



## swarfrat

bikehunter said:


> I collect vintage road bicycles. Since they are increasingly hard to find...I have to hunt for them.





JohnnyChance said:


> I hear that! I'm still on the lookout for Merckx or De Rosa from the late 1980s-ish. Or a Fuso...3Rensho...haha whatever.



Not really a collector, but I still have my old SLX Guerciotti. 

I'd love to get my hands on a 7-11 team "Huffy." They hardly ever come up, but if you ever see one in 56cm let me know.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Citizen Snips said:


> Mine is from my favorite episode of my favorite show...Futurama.
> 
> Less than Hero, season 4 episode 5.
> 
> the day that show aired i changed my handle on counterstrike to this and it has been my handle from forums to video games and everything in between ever since.



Haha, I love both Futurama and Counterstrike.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Vertigo said:


> Vertigo is a nod to my late 90s competitive FPS gaming, when an observer noted that trying to track all of us spastic and twitchy bunny-hopping rocket jumpers made him feel nauseous.



Tribes!


----------



## Ratton

I have always liked big block Chevy motors, and anything with 396 cubic inches or bigger are called "Rat" motors. My first Corvette had a 454 ci motor and I named it "Ratton", and I have used that name on forums. I still have that '71 Vette and a boat with a 502 ci rat motor in it! :funfunfunfun:


----------



## ecchef

I was always more of a Mopar guy myself..67 Charger, 67 Coronet R/T, 67 GTX. All 440's. 
Ahh...the good ol' days.


----------



## ThEoRy

Besides being a chef I'm a recording artist on the side. While in college we used to do a lot of shows at bars, house parties, clubs, venues what have you. I would always rhyme about ancient aliens, origami samaurai, nephillium, robotic overloards and the impending doom of the apocalypse etc. Some body who went after me started with something like "Hey yo, Rick's got theories...." Then it just morphed into "Hey yo it's Rick Theory..." So that's what I became known as, Rick Theory. 

I alternate the caps cause it just pops out at your eye. What I find interesting is that when forumites mention me or speak to me they too alternate the caps lol

BTW I have a lot of crazy songs if you guys ever want to hear them.


----------



## shankster

I picked it up in the joint....kidding


----------



## Lefty

I'm left-handed  haha


----------



## Eamon Burke

ThEoRy said:


> BTW I have a lot of crazy songs if you guys ever want to hear them.



Yep. I will have you know that I Googled your sig.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

First part is obvious, I am in the Air Force. When I joined knife forums, it wouldn't take just Jason; gave me things like Jason93702 and such. So I combined AFkitchenknifeguy because I could care less about any other type of knife. I changed it to be plural here.


----------



## Pabloz

Being born and raised in El Paso Texas, on the border with Juarez Mexico, it was quite difficult for most people to pronounce my last name Zalesak. So I sort of culturalized my first and last name so no-one could possible screw it up hence Pabloz. Still works just fine up here in Albuquerque, 250 mile due north.


----------



## mhlee

ecchef said:


> When I was dating my wife, I used to tease her a lot, so she started calling me "ecchi guy". So I figured I stick an 'ef' on the back end to make it more cryptic. Most people see it as e.c. chef. A totally inside joke between me and my wife.



Not so inside to people who know Japanese! :nunchucks: :rofl2:


----------



## half_hack

I'm pretty much a complete hack when it comes to knives and cooking. but admitting you don't know anything on an internet forum is tantamount to suicide, so I embellished a little.


----------



## mc2442

Boring....initials, and numbers since MC might have been used once or twice


----------



## Burl Source

mr drinky said:


> Do you ever wonder why ThEoRy capitalizes every other letter? Or why Stefan has an old Roman cookery book in his name, Apicius?
> 
> As for me, my name comes from a liquor store in Zamalek in Cairo, Egypt. There was a bottle shop with the name Mister Drinkies, which had one of those all-too-common English usage errors you find in foreign countries. I thought the name was funny and wanted to start a bar named Mr. Drinkies. That never happened, so for now my username is Mr. Drinky.
> 
> k.



I used to think that your avatar photo was of you, after several drinkies :yammer:


----------



## WildBoar

My first wife nicknamed one of the cars 'Porkchop'. A few years later the soon-to-be second wife politely requested I change the license plate. We had just returned from a trip to Italy, where I had eaten wild boar for half the dinners (was not available the first half of the trip  ) Car got a new plate shortly thereafter, and I had a good name for food-related forums!


----------



## mr drinky

Burl Source said:


> I used to think that your avatar photo was of you, after several drinkies :yammer:



Well, it isn't...but it might not be that far off 

k.


----------



## Eamon Burke

mr drinky said:


> Well, it isn't...but it might not be that far off



I can see that.


----------



## NO ChoP!

My style of cutting is very deliberate and manipulative. I am a big guy, but am very dainty with a knife. Chopping is something I just don't do. I like perfect and symmetrical cuts, which take finesse.... 

maybe I could have gone with finessedfatty.....lol


----------



## chefofthefuture

Mine comes from an episode of The Honeymooners titled "better living through television." My family loves The Honeymooners, so when I decided to go to culinary school and become a chef, they started calling me Chef of the Future.


----------



## Sarge

My last name is Sargent so its just naturally always been my most used nick-name. I had numerous friends in school and one water polo coach who had no idea what my first name actually was.


----------



## jmforge

Initials plus what I do for fun. Boring, i know.


----------



## geezr

Thought I would be one of the old guys so considered "curmudgeon" but too long so went with geezr :laugh:


----------



## tgraypots

tgraypots was my first e-mail account (almost 20 yrs ago), and has become my standard log-in in a variety of places.


----------



## memorael

Mines is easy, my name is Guillermo and in Mexico Guillermo's are called Memo's. Rael is my middle name hence: MemoRael.


----------



## Vils

I simply use my surname (originally the name of a small Danish village).


----------



## ecchef

mr drinky said:


> Well, it isn't...but it might not be that far off
> 
> k.



I'm totally disappointed. If it ain't you, well then, who the hell is that?


----------



## mr drinky

That is Eugene Hutz the lead singer of Gogol Bordello. It is hard to describe him properly, and even his band is a cross of gypsy, cabaret, punk, and ethnic wedding music. It is a great show if you ever have a chance to see them. 

Sorry, for the disappointment. Do you mean you that your avatar isn't you?? Just kidding.

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede

Mine is a that I tend to be more comfortable in the water than on land and especially diving, thus the Deep Sea - Changing the Sea to C is a play since my last name is Carlson and with a name like Carlson you can probably guess my nationality.


----------



## BobCat

What a cool thread! Bobcats are common in the mountains around here and I fancy my self lithe and catlike....although I am really a 60 year old grandmother:crazy: with a knife fetish!


----------



## Crothcipt

:muahaha:Mine is totally original. I was making a new account for World of Warcraft and every thing I could think of came up as being used. I ended up making up crothcipt not sure the thinking anymore. I have since changed the account name, I have a you tube account and other accounts with the same name.:idea:

Crap now I have to change all my account names.:bat:


----------



## Taz575

I got the nickname Taz in High School. I did the Hammer Throw in Track and Field and spun very quickly, sometimes too quickly!! At the State Open, there was a little kids watching the events. After I threw, he says to someone else "He spins like Taz!" Of course it was on one of the throws where I spun a little too fast and the hammer cleared the safety cage about 45 degrees from where it should have gone. Everyone who heard it started laughing and the name stuck. Plus the fact that I talk quickly and people have a hard time understanding what I am saying (I got "most words per minute" in High School) and sometimes I have a huge appetite (box of hamburger helper with half bag of frozen veggies, 1# hamburg is dinner, followed up with a Pint of Ben and Jerrys) and the name fits pretty well. The 575 comes from when I threw 57'5" in the 25# weigh throw my Senior year in High School when I took 12th at the National Championships. 

I am Taz575 on most forums (usually knives, guns or fishing), with one Taz and a Tim J thrown in there, both other knife forums


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

I gave my wife an English Bulldog puppy not long after we married. She named him Bacchus. She loved that dog.
When he was seven, he ran off......chasing some bitches. He was gone for six months. She missed him dearly. Then my wife found him and he was returned to us. The first thing she did was have him castrated.
It made an impression on both the dog and me!
He died at thirteen, quite old for a bulldog.


----------



## Chifunda

Chifunda: name of the tribal chieftain of a region on the Luangwa river in Zambia. We were hunting in the area and he invited us to visit him in his "castle" as a courtesy.

He was quite an elderly old gentleman and still spoke Fanagalo, a trade language developed to allow the various tribes working the mines in southern Africa to communicate with one another. Analogous, I suppose, to Swahili in East Africa.

His name stuck in my head and I must say, I've never tried to register on a forum and been told that user name was already taken. :happymug:


----------



## Mint427

Very cool thread! Mine came from my 69' Corvette - big block, convertible, side pipes, classic.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I love ponies, kittens, unicorns and Justin Beiber.


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

knyfeknerd said:


> I love ponies, kittens, unicorns and Justin Beiber.



ROFLMAO


----------



## Chifunda

knyfeknerd said:


> I love ponies, kittens, unicorns and Justin Beiber.



...and long walks in the rain.


----------



## stereo.pete

My name is simple, before becoming obsessed with cooking and Japanese kitchen cutlery I was deep into the audiophile world, hence the name stereo.pete.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Bulldogbacchus said:


> He died at thirteen, quite old for a bulldog.



I have an English Bulldog. She's 12 now, quite old for a bulldog. Little to no health problems, but when she snores......she shakes the foundation of my house!!! And the farts.............chemical warfare! Did I mention she weighs in at 72lbs. A beast.


----------



## obtuse

How i like my edges and my women


----------



## Bulldogbacchus

knyfeknerd said:


> I have an English Bulldog. She's 12 now, quite old for a bulldog. Little to no health problems, but when she snores......she shakes the foundation of my house!!! And the farts.............chemical warfare! Did I mention she weighs in at 72lbs. A beast.



Congrats on your bulldog. They are great pets.
Send me a pic of her please. I'd love to see her. 
"silent but deadly" are the farts, for sure.


----------



## Salty dog

For those who have forgotten or didn't care and recent arrivals:

Most places I'm Saltydog. Even in real life a lot of people refer to me as Salty. It stems from a T-shirt I wore on a hot summer night working the line. I was wearing a shirt with a pegged leg pirate dog on it. (Exactly my style) At the end of the night my black shirt had mutiple salt rings on it. Some suggested that the "sea dog" should be "Saltydog". It stuck. (And it fits my demeaner)

My gaming name has been "FNG Idiotking" since 2002. I'm Idiotking on KF because Saltydog was taken.

That comes from a sign my wife gave me to hang in the kitchen. It read: "All men are idiots and my husband is the king"

How true.


----------



## mano

Salty dog said:


> That comes from a sign my wife gave me to hang in the kitchen. It read: "All men are idiots and my husband is the king"
> 
> How true.



Ever since seeing that on a bumper sticker back in the '80's and I've been telling people that's what my wife says about me.


----------



## geezr

geezr = old :joec::beer:


----------



## mr drinky

obtuse said:


> How i like my edges and my women



LOL. That's a good one. 

k.


----------



## DeepCSweede

obtuse said:


> How i like my edges and my women



I hope you like women's shape being obtuse and not their personality.


I like my women like I like my coffee.... :coffeelots:


Full of Booze. :coffeelove:


----------



## Darkhoek

Me and a couple of friends started an internet firm during my university studies in Oslo (long gone now...). At the time there was a cartoon animation series called Ren & Stimpy that we were watching all the time, and one of the characters was Captain Ren Höek. When we set up the servers for the business we decided to use use the höek name, but had to modify it to contain american characters only. The servers were named after the colour of the chassis and thus were named RedHoek, BlackHoek, WhiteHoek and BlueHoek. I was in charge of a dark grey firewall server that was called DarkHoek, and I thought the name was so connected to my life in cyberspace that I tend to use it as my standard callsign out there. What characters are capitals and not are pretty much random.

DarkHOeK


----------



## slowtyper

I actually type pretty damn fast....


----------



## Shinob1

For me the word shinobi was given to me by a friend. We were both studying ninjutsu and out of that he started called me shinobi. Well one day I signed up for a forum many moons ago and decided to use that as a screen name. I have been using variations of it now for some time, I've settled with the 1 at the end because that's what I use for xbox live and other video games (although I haven't played much these past months).


----------



## Zwiefel

ThEoRy said:


> Besides being a chef I'm a recording artist on the side. While in college we used to do a lot of shows at bars, house parties, clubs, venues what have you. I would always rhyme about ancient aliens, origami samaurai, nephillium, robotic overloards and the impending doom of the apocalypse etc. Some body who went after me started with something like "Hey yo, Rick's got theories...." Then it just morphed into "Hey yo it's Rick Theory..." So that's what I became known as, Rick Theory.
> 
> I alternate the caps cause it just pops out at your eye. What I find interesting is that when forumites mention me or speak to me they too alternate the caps lol
> 
> BTW I have a lot of crazy songs if you guys ever want to hear them.



That reminds me of the band "The Aquabats"...3rd wave Ska band out of Florida. One of my favorites.



DeepCSweede said:


> I hope you like women's shape being obtuse and not their personality.
> 
> 
> I like my women like I like my coffee.... :coffeelots:
> 
> 
> Full of Booze. :coffeelove:



I was thinking "hot, black, and bitter"....but booze works too.



Darkhoek said:


> Me and a couple of friends started an internet firm during my university studies in Oslo (long gone now...). At the time there was a cartoon animation series called Ren & Stimpy that we were watching all the time, and one of the characters was Captain Ren Höek. When we set up the servers for the business we decided to use use the höek name, but had to modify it to contain american characters only. The servers were named after the colour of the chassis and thus were named RedHoek, BlackHoek, WhiteHoek and BlueHoek. I was in charge of a dark grey firewall server that was called DarkHoek, and I thought the name was so connected to my life in cyberspace that I tend to use it as my standard callsign out there. What characters are capitals and not are pretty much random.
> 
> DarkHOeK



Love this, I would totally have done this if I didn't have a nick well before I started naming servers. Now I name all of my servers after songs by the Okinawan Folk band "Shoukichi Kina"...the lead singer, Kina, was elected to the Japanese parliament a while back.

I was born to a 16yo unwed mother...who died in a car accident when I was 5. I was lucky enough to be adopted by one of her boyfriends immediately, but was given a new last name. I use my birth name, Zwiefel, as a nick on pretty much everything calling for a nick. I've been quite surprised to see how often it's already taken though...I think it's a fairly common surname in Germany. Also, quite fittingly, it means, "doubtful" in English.


----------



## Jmadams13

First initial, middle initial, and last name. 13 because that's what was available when I singed up for yahoo chat in like '95 and have used it online on forums and such since. Nothing special, lol. It's the only name I use on all the different food ad cycling forums I belong to


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Altho I'm not a pro chef, just hack away here at home, my name popped in my head while signing up here. Being a "bug boned" guy, seemed appropriate


----------



## Mike9

I went to catholic school and in my 3rd grade class there were nine Michaels and I was "Michael #9"


----------



## Drumjockey

I used to play house, drum n bass, and breaks sets- but on live drums, booked as a dj. It was basically an hour-long drum solo dance-music style, I had the biggest drumkit then that I've ever played so I could make all these crazy sounds and make it sound more like techno. Nobody was doing anything like it at the time (1995-6-7), & I got booked for a lot of shows at clubs and raves, even though it was kindof because of the novelty. Superfun but really hard when the DJ before me says, "this is at 130 beats per minute, match it." My stage name was DrumJockey (D & J are capitalized... ok you guys all probable already saw that.)


----------



## boomchakabowwow

it was the sound i made when house shopping. every open house i visited; if the house looked like it was time warped from the 70's..i would enthusiastically go, "boom, chaka bow wow"..

i got my wife and real estate agent infected and had them doing it too. 

(works when telling porn jokes too )


----------



## jimbob

A true blue jimbob, James Robert.


----------



## Zwiefel

boomchakabowwow said:


> it was the sound i made when house shopping. every open house i visited; if the house looked like it was time warped from the 70's..i would enthusiastically go, "boom, chaka bow wow"..
> 
> i got my wife and real estate agent infected and had them doing it too.
> 
> (works when telling porn jokes too )



Excellent....something I would do.


----------



## Mike L.

Mine is 'cause I am Anonymous. :cool2:


----------



## Stumblinman

Old TAD song. Dunno how I picked it up must've been reminiscing my old grunge days.


----------



## 77kath

I got tired of making up usernames so I just stuck with this one. It has worked fine until today, when I tried to sign up with Photobucket. They claim they already have one, so I am now 777kath there. I'll never remember.


----------



## Igasho

Igasho means wanderer and thats how ive always felt


----------



## cwrightthruya

Mine is an obvious pun on "See Right Through You", using my name. My wife gave me the name right after we met 10 years ago, and it stuck. At the time I was moving toward the Bar Exam (So the name was quite fitting :biggrin, but my life ended up taking me a different way. I only use it now in my non-professional life, but I do not believe it will ever go anywhere.

-Chris


----------



## toddnmd

I'm Todd. I live in Maryland (nmd).


----------



## Von blewitt

My name is Huw, my girlfriend calls me Hewitt, that became Hewitt Von Blewitt,


----------



## Chuckles

Name is Charlie. Took over a kitchen and the front of house staff turned out to be very weepy. At the company party they admitted that they called me "Chuckles the nightmare clown" behind my back. Around that same time my nieces and nephews started calling me Uncle Chuckles. At Fourth of July that year I was drinking whiskey and squirt out of the squirt can. My brother in law told my niece to stay away from "Uncle Chuckles Special Squirt". 

Never liked nicknames till that summer when it just ended up making me laugh so much.


----------



## pumbaa

Played football in high school. Freshman year was on kick off team. I am a big guy and i ran down the field on a practice day screaming ahhhhh and smashed the kid and forced a fumble. The coach said STOP! Hey fat kid, number 71, yeah you...this is practice don't kill the kid you ran down there screaming and waddling down the field like pumbaa in the lion king and it stuck.


----------



## DeepCSweede

pumbaa said:


> Played football in high school. Freshman year was on kick off team. I am a big guy and i ran down the field on a practice day screaming ahhhhh and smashed the kid and forced a fumble. The coach said STOP! Hey fat kid, number 71, yeah you...this is practice don't kill the kid you ran down there screaming and waddling down the field like pumbaa in the lion king and it stuck.



:rofl2:


----------



## pumbaa

DeepCSweede said:


> :rofl2:


funny but true lol


----------



## Montrachet

Montrachet is my favorite french wine (Nice burgundy). Also because I'm french québécois. I've got another one here up north...snowballs...Because loooooong time ago, in a lake dive under ice, my drysuit zipper blowed out and guess what is freeeezing first? (Sorry for my bad english but I do my best.) My shark avatar is my diving logo.


----------



## TheDispossessed

one of my favorite novels by ursula k leguin, one of my favorite authors


----------



## TheDispossessed

i'm not a sci'fi guy at all, but she is awesome, the earthsea books are fantastic as well, more fantasy though.


----------



## playford

Surname!


----------



## mano

My grandfather, Mano, was a tailor in Manhattan. I used the pen name Mano T. Tailor for short stories in college.

He was a world-class prick and when he was buried it was so cold the back hoe couldn't break ground. It was just like him to make life miserable even in death. The eulogy was given in his native Hungarian, and when it was over my grandmother says to my dad, "The rabbi was lying."


----------



## Slypig5000

Mines a pun, its my last name. Minus the 5000 bit, thats just my lucky number.


----------



## brainsausage

I frequently have meaty things on my mind...


----------



## Beohbe

*B*e
*O*h
*B*e

My name irl.


----------



## wellminded1

It was meant to be a clothing line, I was starting with a friend. Looking back it was almost 15 years ago...damn. And now I use it as my username on alot of things. WELLMINDED for ILL Minded.


----------



## skiajl6297

Much like many - had this name for a long time, and created it way back in AOL/Compuserve days. Just stuck. Ski because I loved to ski (havent been in ages), ajl for initials, and 6297 being a relic of AOL. Hence my long and painful (but still with me) internet name.


----------



## jazzybadger

I have always appreciated badgers. Badgers are amazingly strong creatures, that when unmolested are content to mosey about through the world. When confronted, they freak out, and rip limbs off of whatever gets in its way. I like to think my 'spirit animal' is a big ol' freaking badger.
Jazzy has always simply been a word I enjoy saying, as has Snazzy. I have been SnazzyBazil or Jazzybadger on the internet pretty much since I have been using the internet, which has been ever since I was about 13 years old.


----------



## K-Fed

I said it earlier in the thread somewhere, maybe a year or two ago, but it's a nickname given to me by one of the chefs that I work for off n' on. Recently he's taken to calling me Iceman due to my mirrored aviators. He called me neo and spiderman for a while too. Spidey is what he most commonly uses these days.


----------



## Dream Burls

I've notice that may of you have very exotic, sometimes cryptic and/or unusual user names. I was wondering if some of you might share their origins with the forum. Mine is pretty straight forward. Before I started Dream Burls I was Uptothehilt, which is also pretty straight forward. Where does yours come from? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Already been done!
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/3819-Explain-Your-Username-%28if-you-want-to%29?highlight=explan+your+username


----------



## Dream Burls

Thanks kk. Didn't realize, should have check first. Maybe some of the newer members would like to share their derivations?


----------



## Scrap

Scrap is just what I dubbed my old trumpet as a joke - claiming that by my senior year of high school that's all it would be (I was Kind of bad at taking care of / not dropping it) I used it as a name in a trumpet forum and it sort of carried over. I typically use either this name or brasschef...because food and trumpets.


----------



## jackslimpson

toddnmd said:


> I'm Todd. I live in Maryland (nmd).



When I read this, I heard it in Jack Webb's voice.

Cheers,

Jack


----------



## Dream Burls

jackslimpson said:


> When I read this, I heard it in Jack Webb's voice.



I wonder how many members know who Jack Webb was. Probably just us "old timers".


----------



## El Pescador

I have fished all my life. When I was a wee lad I would get sent off to my grand parents for the summer. I had one set of grand parents with a lake house in the North Woods of New York and another in the Keys of Florida. My father enjoyed fishing and would take us as a family up and down Baja and into the Rockies to fish. 

When I was 7 or 8 my family spent about 2 weeks at a fishing resort between La Paz and Cabo. Everyday we would go out with the same guide. He ended up knick-naming all of us and I ended up being named "El Pescador" (THE Fisherman) because he was convinced that I was the only one that could truly fish much to the consternation of my Father who considers himself an expert. It ended up being a joke in the family because I am naturally a much better fisherman than everyone else. (when everyone else is looking at a river, I'm looking for rising fish, eddies and deep water pools)

The first forum that I participated in was a West Coast fishing forum that I ended joining b/c of my father. It pisses him off to this day to see me post there as "El Pescador" I no longer fish like I used to, but I still manage to fish or spear fish 60 days a year. My newest passion is surf fishing with a fly rod (6wt) in front of my house. (one of the reasons that I haven't called you lately Mike!). I'll do a long range boat this fall and plan on spending 10 days in Montana in September fishing both sides of the Continental Divide.


----------



## toddnmd

Just the facts.



jackslimpson said:


> When I read this, I heard it in Jack Webb's voice.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jack


----------



## Mitbud

Inside joke from my roommate in college. Not much of a stretch. (Tim abv. family name)


----------

